# supernova



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Beautiful Bow for sure!!!!!!....Pro1


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

Yes, Very sweet looking....Is that a level on the back of the riser near the limb pockets??

Mau


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Yes, sure is a beauty!!

Can't wait 'til mine arrives soon and I get to shoot it.

And, yes, that is a level.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I'm somewhat biased as I have one on order but I think it's the best looking compound ever made. Until now, I thought my Hoyt Superstar was the best looking but the Supernova is even better looking.
Mine will be silver like the one in the pic except my cams and limb pockets will be silver too and will have a shoot thru harness. My accessories will be silver and black.
Can't wait to get it.


Sag.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Looks good!*

Very nice looking bow. How does it shoot?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mau,
YES, it is a bubble mounted in the riser just below the upper limb pocket. This is a carry over from the precursor, the Merlin NOVA.

You can't see it well when at full draw without taking your eyes off the target, but it sure is a saver when you have bumped your sight bar or something has slipped on your scope bubble alignment. Great cross-check - - kinda a 'double-bubble', HAHAHAHA.  

The new limb graphics and high polished limb finish must be something to behold as well!

Sure hope I get mine before the end of next week.

field14


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Super Nova*

Beautiful bow. With that deflex riser, high brace height, and round wheels, it has just got to be a sweet shooting forgiving spot bow.
Jbird


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2002)

*Supernova*

Beautiful bow, anyone have the specs. on it, brace height etc.etc.


----------



## Hyperhed (May 24, 2002)

Definitely a sweeeeeeeeeeet looking Machine!
I think My poor Max 2000 may be reassigned as my 3d Bow after this indoor season.......I will definitely order one shortly




HyPeR!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

That bubble may cause problems in some areas such as FITA and ABA. Can it be removed?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

There is No problem in FITA COMPOUND(that I'm aware of) if sothen everyone had best remove the bubble from their scope. 


Along with the CURRENT WORLD RECORD HOLDER for FITA - - 1414 - - ?????????

You need to remember that the UK shoots predominantly FITA style rounds, and IFAA - - they aren't about to manufacture something that would be illegal.

And, YES, if you don't want it there, it can be removed.

Also, you can EASILY just up and cover it with BLACK TAPE if it bugs you, or they say something.

It sure is nice to have it there when the time comes that your scope bubble is off or you knock your site bar out of line by knocking over your bow out on the course! Great 2nd cross check, and the one that was on my NOVA was used ONLY for that cross-check.

C'mon, Marcus, we know you don't like the "looks" of the bow, and that is just fine - - different strokes for different folks. But isn't that just a bit on the nit picking side of things??? HAHAHAHA

I don't happen to like the I-beam look of some particular brand of bow either, but I sure won't nit-pick them to death - although I sure as heck could!

field14


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Saw a couple of the SN's this weekend -- sweet looking bows. I don't think you guys that bought one are going to be disappointed. Looks every bit as good as my M-10 in Good Vibrations, lol ! (got to see the silver w/ silver hardware and I believe the other was a black w/ gold hardware, really nice, pix do not do them justice and the pix are nice)

>>------->


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

CHPro,

So... when are you placing your order ?
When mine gets here, I'll shoot with you for an ice cream. 


Sag.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't think blindbat could afford another co-op shooter right now so I'm sticking to the stuff I've currently got! However, I'd be willing to shoot ya for an ice-cream when you get yours. I've found in those types of bets that either way I'm a "winner" (cuz no way I'm buying you one w/o getting one for myself, makes a great excuse to stop either way, lol  ). As long as blindbat doesn't get jealous over my buying ice-cream for someone other than himself. Though now that he (blindbat that is) has one of those purdy self-shooting SN's to play with, I shouldn't have to spot him nearly as many points as I've been having to do lately  !

>>------>


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Merlin question?*

Now that all the Merlin guys are here I have a question! What will a new Max 2000 with the Pro Fusion Carbon limbs cost me from a dealer here in the States. I know what the MSRP is but just wondered if there was a difference between the two.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hoyt280,

I got my Max2000 from Pinwheel 12, as did most everyone else.
It's a fantastic bow!
Go to his website at...
http://www.pinwheelproducts.com
Click on bows, fill in the required blanks with information on the Max2000.
Color, draw weight, draw length etc.
and sudmit it.
Pinwheel or a member of his staff will get back with you on the price.
Simple as ABC.
You can't go wrong ordering from Pinwheel 12. His service is outstanding!


Sag.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

That's cool Field14, I'm just talking here. As long as it can be removed that is fine. 
I'm not worried about it's looks, just makes my Platinum UltraTec look even better on the line. 
Would just hate to see someone buy one and have the judges say no, that is all. 
In fact I was just saying on another board how I would list it as my choice of bow if Hoyt did not exist. 

However, I think many divisions do not allow marks or tape on the shooter side of the riser, hense my concern. Especially in ABA, shot alot over here. 

I've been considering one for my wife, so you see, no nit-pick, valid concern.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re:*

Nice looking bow.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Marcus,
If they'll let her have a bubble in the SCOPE, I cannot fathom what their beef would be to have a bubble WAY up there. There is absolutely NO WAY that that particular bubble could be USED for any kind of sighting aid at all - - especially at the distances we shoot! Even at 20 feet, that bubble is so far out of line of sight that you would be literally staring at the moon to try to get it to 'help' you, know what I mean?

But again, it can be removed, so it isn't a problem.

You will have to see the 'real thing' to really appreciate the bow, however. The picture does NOT do it justice at all.

There is so much attention to the details and alignment and fit of the limbs and limb pockets. It has features that NO OTHER BOW out there presently has.

If I wasn't shooting Merlin, It would be MARTIN, then probably HOYT as third choice (IF I could get 55% letoff or LESS!). I was on Hoyt's advisory staff for several years, and I still have two HOYT ProVantages, so I'm no stranger to the HOYT products.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Supernova*

This bow is a VERY sweet-shooting machine! I simply could not wait anymore for all of my accessories to arrive and finally broke down and set-it up with some of the parts that came in, and what I could pillage from the shop and my other bows so I could play with it. Bad boy, LOL.

In a word, Awesome. The Supernova is very easy to setup, I had the tear I wanted after only four shots/corrections thru paper, and it took little additional tuning to get excellent groupings at all distances. I was actually ripping vanes at 20 on a single spot face within just a few shots, and even the longer distances were as tight as my abilities would let me shoot. If you can do it, this bow can also, bottom line. 

I love the grip, even tho I didn't think I would like is as well as my Max. The bow holds and aims very, very solidly, and the arrow goes exactly where you point it, every time, with no little "quirks", and once "supertuned" it is very forgiving of any form flaws also.

The bubble is removable.

The thumb-knuckle-cutout is still a touch that pleases me, no more callouses! This was brought over from previous models such as the Max. Nice touch.

Also the nicest limb pockets I have ever seen, and the attention to detail on the entire bow is second to none. (sorry, George, the Supernova was built first, so anything on the new Scepter 3 **also a nice looking machine from what we've seen of it, BTW** that resembles a Merlin was "borrowed" from them, not "the other way around"! ) Doesn't really matter, I'm sure it will be a fine shooting bow, also.

Overall, I am VERY impressed with the Supernova, and this is coming from a staunch straight/reflex riser with faster cam (Max 2000) fan! I am sure there will be quite a few on the line a Vegas next year, as well as many at outdoor spot events. Thumbs up! Just my own thoughts, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Gareth Crowther (Jun 1, 2002)

It really is a sweet looking bow


----------

